

Did you know the source for Reddit is on GitHub? - ryno2019
https://github.com/reddit/reddit

======
logicrime
Yeah but a lot of the moderation tools that the administrators use is behind
closed doors.

It's like running a chatroom and doing moderation through a bot with a little
DSL built-in. The bot itself might be FOSS'd, but all the little scripts that
make it actually useful are shut away on someone's drive.

That's basically how reddit is. Automoderator is kinda neat, but it's not even
CLOSE to being FOSS™

------
ratfacemcgee
oh god i wish there was more reddit news

